# Protective Vests



## equiniphile

I have an Airowear I got from Big Dee's, and I like it a lot. I've also heard good things about the Charles Owens.


----------



## MIEventer

The Rodney Powell vest is very popular - the Body Armour. I would love to save up to get that vest! I do believe, you can get that vest in custom colors!










I currently have the Intec Flex Rider vest. I really do like it, and it really does do its job and does it well. But I do want to bump up - and I've always eyed the Rodney Powell.

Now, the vest that has become ultimately popular - Training Level and up, is the Inflatable Vest. I see that thing EVERYWHERE now! Even the local Fox Hunters are wearing that thing, I think that's cool


----------



## Quixotic

An inflatable vest is DEFINITELY not in my budget right now! 

I was kind of hoping you'd come on & say that the Rodney Powell's were awful so that I wouldn't have to spend that much money haha. I'm really leaning towards getting one though, I really really like the idea of the customised fit, & it doesn't look bulky at all. The order form on SmartPak let's you pick the colour, although I wish it let you have several different colours like the customisable Charles Owen does.


----------



## equineeventer3390

Definately the airowear! I tryed out ALL the vests you have posted and the airowear was the most comfortable and flexible. The others felt like turtle shells! I love mine. I am 5'6". Size 0 jeans 34 chest and 110 pounds.I have a small and it fits me just fine!


----------



## Quixotic

Also, don't you have to wear the inflatable vests on top of a normal vest? Or am I misinformed?


----------



## Quixotic

equineeventer3390 said:


> Definately the airowear! I tryed out ALL the vests you have posted and the airowear was the most comfortable and flexible. The others felt like turtle shells! I love mine. I am 5'6". Size 0 jeans 34 chest and 110 pounds.I have a small and it fits me just fine!


It's better than the Rodney Powell too? And you got a small, not an xs? That's interesting.


----------



## MIEventer

Quixotic said:


> Also, don't you have to wear the inflatable vests on top of a normal vest? Or am I misinformed?


Yep, you are correct. You wear the inflatable vest ontop of your regular vest.

It's that added xtra protection - I don't see the need for it, for the low levels *BN, N, T* but definately something worth investing in, if you are going P and bigger.


----------



## Quixotic

Yeah, it'll be a while before I'm up to that level. 5 years ago, I was schooling to begin Training level, but then I moved away from my trainer & my horse & only rode sporadically, so I get to start back up at BN again, until my muscle memory learns how to cooperate again!


----------



## MIEventer

I know how you feel. I had goals and plans of being at Training Level this year with Nelson, but something would always happen that got in the way - primarily Nelson's physical health.

The arthritus in his hock mostly, and his stifle locking. So we stayed at BN all 2010 season. But - we kicked **** at BN  lol. 

We'll see what 2011 brings.


----------



## Quixotic

I silently lurk a lot of your posts about your escapades with Nelson. My old man was put down fall of 2009, so I'm kind of quietly living vicariously through you & your guy. He seems like quite the trooper.


----------



## MIEventer

I am so sorry Hon  *HUGS* My heart goes out to you. It must of been terribly hard to let him go. I cannot even come close to imagining what it is like to go through that, but I know one day I will.


----------



## Quixotic

Thanks. I was out of the country for a semester abroad when it happened, so that was not a very nice surprise to have to come home to. Unfortunately he was not legally mine, my trainer had basically just handed him over to me as my project horse when I was 16, after he'd spent 2 years just sitting around because his owner didn't have time to deal with a "crazy" horse anymore. So since I was out of the picture at the time, & my trainer had just moved from our barn due to a lot of unneeded drama (& hadn't been able to move Simon with her yet), the barn owner convinced his owner (who hadn't been out to see him in 6yrs) that he should just be put down after he was kicked in the pasture & injured his shoulder. It turned into a VERY ugly situation, & not something I'd wish upon anyone.
Hopefully your boy has MANY years left in him!


----------



## MIEventer

OMG! The poor guy! Was the injury that bad, to end in euthanization?


----------



## Quixotic

From what my trainer was told, he basically just had a hematoma. He would have been fine - even if he _hadn't_ been riding sound afterwards, he would have been an extremely well-loved pasture ornament. He was pretty much put down out of spite, since my trainer loved him, & the barn owner was mad at my trainer for leaving & having a lot of clients follow her. Like I said...ugly situation.


----------



## MIEventer

That is absolutely disgusting - how can you live with yourself, after doing something like that. I don't think I could even be aquainted with someone who could do something along those lines.

Poor fellow  I'm so sorry.

I will never, ever allow Nelson to leave my ownership. I promised him from day 1, that we were stuck together, forever.


----------



## Quixotic

I've completely cut ties with that barn & the head trainer. It devastated me to find out that she was that kind of person, since I started riding with her when I was 7, & she is a VERY well-respected trainer & rider. But I'm back with my trainer at a smaller private barn now, so life moves on.

Once I find my next horse (who I will actually OWN this time), I'm making him/her that same promise.


----------



## MIEventer

Is he the fellow in your Avatar?


----------



## Quixotic

Yep, that's Simon. We were both 18 in that picture. He was 23 when he was put down.


----------



## MIEventer

- my heart is broken for you. I bet you greatly regret him. I wish I could take those pangs away for you.


----------



## Quixotic

Awh thank you, I miss him. He was a really sweet, special boy.


----------



## equineeventer3390

Yeah I wasn't too fond of he rodney Powell. Although better than Charles Owen. Not as good as airowear imo. I Am 90% sure it is a small. But if you are interested in the airowear I will look and let you know. I csn send you some more pictures too if Lu want. In case you don't have a tack store nearby hat sells it.


----------



## Quixotic

equineeventer3390 said:


> Yeah I wasn't too fond of he rodney Powell. Although better than Charles Owen. Not as good as airowear imo. I Am 90% sure it is a small. But if you are interested in the airowear I will look and let you know. I csn send you some more pictures too if Lu want. In case you don't have a tack store nearby hat sells it.


I'd love to see pictures, if it's not too much trouble? I'll be ordering online, & won't get a chance to try the vests on beforehand.


----------



## equineeventer3390

Yeah no problem! I'll try to get some tomorrow!


----------



## Quixotic

Thanks!
I just double-checked the measurements listed on Dover, & is says a size Small is meant to fit a 38-42" chest & a 32-36" waist. That's why I was surprised when you said your vest was a Small.


----------



## Quixotic

I found the Airowear in Navy (!!) from a UK site for $155.92 for the vest, $67 for the shoulder pads, & $48.36 for shipping ($271.28 total). Has anyone ever ordered stuff from the UK before? Would I have to pay import taxes, & if so, do you think I'd be better off just buying from an American retailer? It seems like such a good deal, I'm just afraid import fees would ruin that.


----------



## gypsygirl

i loveeee my rodney powell ! they are great bc they are very custom fit to you !


----------



## MIEventer

I have never ordered an Aerowear or anything from the UK before - but congrats! I hope it works out.


----------



## CJ82Sky

Q omg - to your story  my heart goes out to you i am SO sorry!

as for vests - ty for this thread. i do a LOT of hunter paces and will apparently do a few fox hunts this year as well as eventing. i have the intec version of the tipperary which is very comfortable (and much MUCH better than my archaic flex rider circa 1995... ugh i'm old haha) but not certified. i've seen so many people on paces not wear vests that it just baffles me. i mean it's eventing - but longer and faster! anyway... now i'm looking at better options bc while the vest i have is some protection if i am doing 10+ paces/hunts and 3+ events with at least 2 full schooling days... yeah i'm thinking i should get a better one. gah!

let me know how you like yours!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Just so you know, the Rodney Powell no longer comes in solid colors. The sides are black. (unless they changed it back) I ordered one last year and had to return it since the combo of mint green and black was so gross I couldn't look at it. I would have looked like an Andes Mint in the thing. 

I'm getting an Airowear. Much more form fitting. Too bad they only come in black.


----------



## CJ82Sky

aside from the way more than i can afford air vests - what offers the most protection these days in the way of ratings and approvals? does anyone know?


----------



## MIEventer

I think they are all at the same - Beta Level 3, but I am not sure.

I am saving my pennies for a Rhodney Powell Body Armour, that's what I really want. I'm going to get mine in Baby Blue.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

MIEventer said:


> I think they are all at the same - Beta Level 3, but I am not sure.
> 
> I am saving my pennies for a Rhodney Powell Body Armour, that's what I really want. I'm going to get mine in Baby Blue.


Baby blue and black actually. They don't make solid colors anymore, unless they changed it back. Double check before you order.


----------



## gypsygirl

my rodney powell doesnt have black on it color wise, the waist band is black though, if thats what youre talking about ?


----------



## eventerdrew

I just ordered my new Tipperary. Black with Teal trim!

Kim-I'll be talking to you about a new XC browband in the near future!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Rodney Powell Elite Series 6 Body Armour - Protective Vests from SmartPak Equine

gypsygirl, what year did you order your vest? As of last year when I ordered mine, it came with ugly black sides. I had to send mine back.


----------



## CJ82Sky

yeah they all have different stuff listed on the smark pak sites and dover, etc. gah it's confusing!


----------



## MIEventer

eventerdrew said:


> I just ordered my new Tipperary. Black with Teal trim!
> 
> Kim-I'll be talking to you about a new XC browband in the near future!


 
OOOH! Black with Teal! NICE NICE!!! I am excited to make you a browband in those colors! OOOOH! SHARP!!!!! *claps hands*

MyBoyPuck - that's depressing! I have to look into this! *puts on sherlock holmes hat, with pipe in mouth* The game's afoot! *alright...I'm a dork....seriously....*


----------



## Quixotic

MyBoyPuck said:


> I'm getting an Airowear. Much more form fitting. Too bad they only come in black.


Amira Equi Ltd. AiroWear - Ladies Outlyne Body Protector 
That's the site I ordered mine from - WAY less expensive than ordering from the US, & you can completely customise the colours! I ended up just going with Navy to save money, but I thought long & hard about doing a Navy/Baby Blue combo. They have a bigger variety of size options, too.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Quixotic said:


> Amira Equi Ltd. AiroWear - Ladies Outlyne Body Protector
> That's the site I ordered mine from - WAY less expensive than ordering from the US, & you can completely customise the colours! I ended up just going with Navy to save money, but I thought long & hard about doing a Navy/Baby Blue combo. They have a bigger variety of size options, too.


 
They come in colors???!!!!! I had no idea they came in colors! I love you Quixotic! Now I just have to figure out do the sizing.


----------



## Quixotic

I got my Airowear today, it fits me like a glove! I haven't ridden in it yet though, so hopefully it'll be comfy & not too hot. The shoulder pads are almost as heavy as the entire vest!
Does anyone know if it matters that the medical card that came with it is British instead of American? I can still use it, right, since it still asks for the same information?


----------



## gypsygirl

thats awesome !

i dont think you can use the medical card, you cant use ones that are from a different year so i dont think you could use a foreign one either.


----------



## Quixotic

oh. I didn't even think about it that way.


----------



## Luvs2jump

I've got a Charles Ownes and love it. I had to have the front and rear pieces special ordered different sized due to my confirmation. The front is an child's XL and the back is an adult's XS and fits without any problems. I love that it's a hard shell also.


----------



## eventerdrew

got my black and teal vest as well as my saddle pads!!!!


----------



## Quixotic

ooh those look awesome!


----------



## equineeventer3390

^^^Thank you so much for posting that site with the aerowear!!! I will be getting one of my own sometime soon and thats a much better price and awesome colors!! My sister and I share one right now.


----------



## Quixotic

no problem! I was so excited when I found it for so cheap!


----------



## Quixotic

Airowear vests are the item up for sale today on tackoftheday.com! They're only $125-155!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Quxotic, what color(s) did you get you vest in? I got my Burgundy/Navy Airowear last week. It's so cool looking!! Fits great too. Too bad they go on sale after I buy mine.


----------



## Quixotic

I just bought mine in Navy. I considered getting Navy/Baby Blue, but I ended up spending the extra cash to get shoulder pads instead.
And don't feel bad about them being on sale today, they had limited sizes & were only available in black.


----------



## gypsygirl

i get to ride in my rodney powell for the first time this sunday !! as long as it doesnt rain that is =]


----------



## VanillaBean

I have a Charles Owen... I LOVE IT!
I had an Intec flex rider and it was AWFUL, its cheap for a reason!

VB


----------

